# UPDATED: Another BMW air bag recall - 840,000 vehicles affected



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BMW Driver-Side Front Air Bag Module Voluntary Safety Recall*
BMW AG is conducting a Voluntary Safety Recall involving Driver-Side Front Air Bag Module on certain BMW vehicles that are equipped with non-desiccated Takata PSDI-5 inflators. These vehicles, covering model years 2006-2015 have not been part of earlier Takata-related air bag recalls. There are approximately 840,000 vehicles in the US.

*BMW gets 5-month extensions on Takata airbag fixes*


> U.S. auto safety regulators have granted BMW of North America a five-month extension to complete repairs on some of its vehicles affected by the Takata airbag inflator recalls after replacement inflators from an alternative supplier failed in testing.
> 
> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration says BMW now has until May 31, 2020, to replace all defective PSDI-4 driver-side inflators from Takata, according to a copy of the extension order provided to Automotive News by the agency. They were installed in 420,000 BMW vehicles, including 2002-06 3-series models, 2002-03 5-series models, and 2003-04 X5s.
> 
> About 1.8 million Takata inflators in BMW vehicles are covered by the Takata recalls and need to be replaced. The extension only applies to vehicles with the PSDI-4 inflators.


*Read the full story at Automotive News*

*Affected BMWs*

E82 1 Series Coupe incl M - 2008 - 2013
E88 1 Series Convertible - 2008 - 2013
E90 3 Series Sedan incl M - 2006 - 2011
E91 3 Series Sport wagon - 2006 - 2012
E92 3 Series Coupe incl M - 2007 - 2013
E93 3 Series Convertible, incl M - 2007 - 2013
E84 X1 - 2013 - 2015
E83 X3 - 2007 - 2010
E70 X5 incl M - 2007 - 2013
E70 X5 Diesel - 2008 - 2013
E71 X6 incl M - 2018 - 2014
E72 X6 ActiveHybrid - 2010 - 2011

*BMW Air Bag Q&A*

*Which models are included in this Safety Recall Campaign?*
Included are approximately 840,000 vehicles, with approximate volumes and production dates as noted below.










*BMW conducted safety recalls in 2013, 2014 and 2015 on a similar issue. How is this different?*
The inflators are different. This recall campaign pertains to the Takata PSDI-5 inflator. The earlier recalls pertained to different inflators produced by Takata.

*Are BMW M models included in this recall campaign?*
Yes. Please refer to chart above.

*Is this recall comparable to similar recalls being conducted by other Manufacturers?*
Yes. This recall campaign involves the Takata PSDI-5 inflator.

*How many BMW vehicles in the US are included in this Safety Recall?*
The number of BMW vehicles in the US included in this recall is approximately 840,000. This amount has not changed since February 5, 2016. When viewing "Vehicle Comments" the date referenced only reflects when the comments were updated.

*Why are other models not included?*
Other models are not included because this recall pertains specifically to vehicles equipped with the Takata PSDI-5 inflator.

*What is the specific concern?*
Takata's investigation to date indicates that, due to exposure to certain environmental conditions (several years of exposure to persistent conditions of high absolute humidity), this could lead to over-aggressive combustion in the event of air bag deployment.

*What can happen as a result of this issue?*
In a crash where air bag system deployment occurs, the air bag inflator housing may rupture. In the event of an inflator rupture, metal fragments could pass through the air bag cushion material, which may result in injury or death to vehicle occupants.

*Is there a possibility to find out whether the problem exists in my car? *
No. There is no way to detect if your BMW might have an air bag inflator potentially at risk of rupturing upon deployment in an accident.

*Can I continue to drive my vehicle?*
Yes. BMW is not aware of a ruptured inflator in any of its vehicles associated with this recall. Vehicles equipped with air bags, including air bags that are under recall, save lives and reduce injuries. The vast majority of Takata air bags will perform as expected. When you receive a letter asking you to have this service performed by an authorized BMW center, please do so as soon as possible. If you are not the only driver of this vehicle, please advise all other drivers of this important information.

*What measures will be taken to fix this?*
The driver's front air bag module will be replaced.

*How did BMW become aware of this issue?*
BMW became aware of this issue from Takata (the air bag module supplier) and NHTSA

*Is BMW aware of any accidents or injuries involving BMW vehicles associated with this recall campaign?*
No. BMW is not aware of a ruptured inflator in any of its vehicles associated with this recall.

*How will I be informed of this recall program?*
If your vehicle is affected, you will receive an initial letter in March via First Class mail advising you of this recall. You should receive an additional letter when replacement parts become available, requesting that you schedule an appointment to bring your vehicle to an authorized
BMW center for service and repair.

*Will my BMW center deactivate my driver's front air bag until it is replaced?*
No, NHTSA estimates that frontal air bags saved 2,400 lives in 2014 alone. It is far more likely that if you are involved in a crash that your air bag will perform properly and protect you than it will rupture and cause harm.

*How will this program be performed?*
When you are notified via the final letter, you will be asked to make an appointment with an authorized BMW center who will order the replacement driver's front air bag module for your vehicle prior to your appointment.

*How long will the repair take?*
This repair may take approximately two hours; however, additional time may be required depending upon your BMW center's schedule. The repair will be performed free of charge by your authorized BMW center.

*Do I have to wait for my letter in order to have my vehicle serviced?*
Yes. BMW is in the process of implementing this program to ensure that the necessary parts, tools and procedures are available to its authorized BMW centers, prior to instructing you to take your vehicle in for repair.

*Am I eligible for reimbursement under the TREAD Act if I previously replaced my driver's front air bag module?*
In this particular recall, reimbursement is likely not applicable, as you would typically have replaced your driver's front air bag module as a result of an accident. In that situation, either your insurance company paid for the repair, or you paid "out-of-pocket".

However, in the very unusual (unlikely) scenario that you previously replaced the driver's front air bag module "out-of-pocket" upon learning of this possible defect, you may be eligible for reimbursement. Additional information will be provided when BMW mails the additional letter, asking you to make an appointment with an authorized BMW center to have your driver's front air bag module replaced.

*When are the repair parts expected to be available?*
BMW expects to receive a limited number of repair parts starting in the summer of 2016

*How will the repair be introduced to USA customers?*
When an adequate inventory of parts is available, final owner notification letters will initially be issued via US First Class Mail to owners of the highest risk registered vehicles, i.e., oldest models in highest absolute humidity areas (e.g., USA Gulf states). As parts supply increases, all owners of affected vehicles will be notified by First Class mail.

*Why is the passenger's front air bag not affected?*
*The passenger's front air bag does not contain a Takata PSDI-5 inflator so it is not affected by this recall.*

*Will BMW give me a loaner vehicle until a repair part is available?*
If replacement parts are not available, BMW has authorized its centers to provide or assist customers with alternate transportation, subject to availability.

*Can dealers sell impacted vehicles to customers?*
No. All impacted vehicles/VINs are on stop sale and cannot be sold at this time. BMW NA will not indemnify dealers on any sales that violate the stop sale mandate.

*Will the replacement modules contain ammonium nitrate?*
No

*May a BMW dealer deactivate any air bag?*
No.

*What should dealers do when a owner wants to trade in a BMW subject to the safety recall?*
Dealers will have the option to continue to take in BMW vehicles on trade. These vehicles will be eligible for BMW floorplan and depreciation assistance.

*What should dealers do when an off-lease owner wants to purchase his/her impacted lease vehicle?*
These vehicles are currently subject to the stop sale. Additional information regarding these vehicles will be available soon.

*Will BMW offer any programs to impacted owners who don't feel comfortable driving their vehicles?*
Yes. BMW would like to remind you that you may continue driving you BMWs. BMW is not aware of a ruptured inflator in any of BMW vehicles associated with this recall.

BMW is developing a complete dealer toolbox including loyalty incentives, loaner vehicles incentives, lease extensions, etc. as well as a decision tree on how to prioritize these tools. Details to follow before the customer recall letters go out.

*Should BMW dealers provide concerned impacted owners with a service loaner or rental vehicle?*
Yes. BMW dealers should provide alternate transportation to any owner that requests one while their vehicle is awaiting remedy parts. Customers may be offered a rental vehicle per current guidelines.

*Can BMW service loaners included in the safety recall be loaned out to current owners?*
No.

*Will customers be required to continue to make their monthly payment to BMW FS while waiting for repair?*
Yes.

*Will BMW provide any special CPO sales support for vehicles impacted by the stop sale once repaired?*
Yes. BMW will offer special low APR CPO rates on all impacted stop sale MY13 ***8211; MY15 vehicles, as long as CPO certification requirements are properly met once parts are available and the vehicle is repaired.

*What are the specifics of the BMW dealer trade-in assistance package?*
The package will cover all BMW vehicles subject to the stop sale acquired by the following methods: trade-ins, off-lease purchase and auction. The package will be paid monthly from the time of stop sale until an impacted vehicle is repaired.

*If a dealer takes an impacted trade or off lease vehicle today, will it also qualify for the BMW trade-in assistance package?*
Yes. Any impacted vehicles acquired before the stop sale was announced or while the stop sale is in effect, will qualify for financial assistance.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## toksis (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there like a website where we input the VIN and it will say that recall needed etc?

thanks,
vic


----------



## RivMcLean (Apr 20, 2007)

Try this, it may not be NZ, but it's a good start
https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/vin/
South Island is Awesome btw, want to go back.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

toksis said:


> Is there like a website where we input the VIN and it will say that recall needed etc?
> 
> thanks,
> vic


Yes. You can do that from the BMW site.


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

RivMcLean said:


> Try this, it may not be NZ, but it's a good start
> https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/vin/


Just checked the site and my '07 E91 comes up with no recalls. I guess it will take a while.

Tom


----------



## Bufalo (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there a press release from the manufacturer that can be linked? I haven't found anything official in the news world.


----------



## JoyIsTimeless (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes go to NHTSA.com


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bufalo said:


> Is there a press release from the manufacturer that can be linked? I haven't found anything official in the news world.


That's because we had the info first! This is breaking news


----------



## toksis (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm from north island though


----------



## 325iVA (Feb 11, 2016)

2005 BMW 325i - Driver's side airbag was recalled 11(?) months ago, still waiting for BMW/Takata to supply a replacement air bag, Northern Virginia.

Has anyone in the northern VA area received a replacement driver's side airbag?


----------



## x26 (Sep 16, 2007)

toksis said:


> Is there like a website where we input the VIN and it will say that recall needed etc?
> 
> thanks,
> vic


http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/owner/safetyrecalls.aspx?mobileoverride=true


----------



## jimmk (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm gonna get a Honda. BMW "THe Ultimate crock of do do '


----------



## jimmk (Sep 3, 2014)

BMW the ultimate illusion. I can't belive that no one is pissed off about this recall. The only way to drive these cars is to Lease one for three years and get rid of it. I have had two BMW's and I won't be buying another.If you get a CPO.BMW with low milage and some warranty left on it,there is no way to tell how the 1st owner drove it, think the 1st owner broke the engine in properly, I dought it. They will run the crap out of it and lease another in 3 years. When they say they check 300 items on the car before resale, all they do is plug a laptop into OBC and see what comes up.


----------



## BMWGenius (Aug 1, 2015)

Just so everyone knows, this recall affected pretty much every single automaker out there that uses takata, honda having the largest of recalls with over a million cars. BMW has reported no injuries from the airbags, it's just precautionary.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

jimmk said:


> I'm gonna get a Honda. BMW "THe Ultimate crock of do do '


Honda has a similar recall. Most of the deaths have been Honda drivers.


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

jimmk said:


> BMW the ultimate illusion. *I can't belive that no one is pissed off about this recall.* The only way to drive these cars is to Lease one for three years and get rid of it. I have had two BMW's and I won't be buying another.If you get a CPO.BMW with low milage and some warranty left on it,there is no way to tell how the 1st owner drove it, think the 1st owner broke the engine in properly, I dought it. They will run the crap out of it and lease another in 3 years. When they say they check 300 items on the car before resale, all they do is plug a laptop into OBC and see what comes up.


I'm not happy about it.... but it is what it is.

We bought our car brand new a little over 7 years and 172,000 miles ago. In almost 50 years of driving it's been the best car we've owned bar none. Still drives and runs like new.

Took this picture just a couple of days ago. The thing still catches my eye.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW has announced that replacement air bags will be available this summer and go to high risk vehicles first. Read the entire BMW air bag recall Q&A here - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=895535

Tim


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

There is a typo in the bullets for E93 and E71.


----------



## meangreen94z (Jun 24, 2010)

Takata is a Japanese manufacturer of airbags, they were a huge supplier to almost all the major auto manufacturers. The guy going on about poor BMW quality and switching to a Honda needs to enlighten himself before speaking.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 14, 2006)

*Got letter about recall, then nothing, then they say not recalled???*

I got one of these letters over a year ago saying that my 328xi 2011 is being recalled for this Takata airbag issue. All the websites say that a 328xi 2011 is in the range of the recall. Then silence...

Now when I call BMW they say: Oh your VIN is not affected, no recall.

All the websites still say that a 328xi 2011 is affected. So what's the deal? How can I be sure that BMW isn't just sweeping this huge problem under the rug. I read that BMW is under a huge pressure to get all these airbags fixed, but that supplies are very tight.

Maybe they figure since I live in Upstate NY that the problem isn't so likely for me? (it is worse for warm humid climates).

Not sure I feel very safe...


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Find the letter then call another dealer.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 14, 2006)

crazy4trains said:


> Find the letter then call another dealer.


I'm sure most dealers will just do what my local dealer did, go to the www.bmwusa.com website, in the safety recalls section and punch in the VIN. It says "no recalls" on this vehicle...

But the letter, and public lists of affected model/years say otherwise...

In the extreme I guess I could always, tear apart the car to get the actual S/N and part number of the airbag to confirm one way or the other (ugh).

Apparently, more BMWs are affected than originally thought due to cars being repaired and having their airbags replaced with faulty units -- so you can't even depend on the VIN. I bought this BMW as a CPO which means who knows what's actually in there...

Anybody else think there may be a major coverup/sweep-under-rug going on? Some estimates are that 25% of ALL US cars have bad airbag units and that at the current rate of replacement, it won't be til 2023 til the problem is resolved.


----------



## Kryten (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone else get a letter from www.autoairbagsettlement.com for a class action? They indicate my VIN is included in the list, but I have a 2014 535 that is not impacted? Anyone else seeing these come through for the class action?

EDIT: Their list at https://www.autoairbagsettlement.com/Content/Documents/BMW/BMW Subject Vehicles.pdf says the 2014 is included! Still not sure on this.

EDIT 2: Seems I am not eligible as I still own it?


----------

